# looking for help with model, year and value



## antiquebandit (May 19, 2013)

I know one is a huffy eldorado, and the other one says sears.  I am unsure of the years and what the value may be if someone could help me out.  Thank you


----------



## jd56 (May 19, 2013)

Just my opinion not gospel. Not to down grade girls models....dont want any hate mail on this, please. But, the female versions are easy to find. That also means parts are easier to find.
#1...bottom on the Sears model line. $30
#2... cant see real well but if the tanklight is there...and working, $75

Again just my opinion.
But, a nice start for someone just getting into these 60s girls bikes.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

